# Help! FreeBSD iso for Pentium-S 75-200



## krikoon (Jan 19, 2011)

Help!
Where I might get  FreeBSD iso for Pentium-S 75-200 CPU MHz 99.954


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## krikoon (Jan 21, 2011)

ok!


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 21, 2011)

DutchDaemon: That last post was only 3 characters.. What could you have possibly edited? lol


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Damn icons ..


----------

